# Mathison's Review of Van Drunen's Living in God's Two Kingdoms



## Covenant Joel (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting and helpful review here:

2K or Not 2K? That is the Question: A Review of David Van Drunen's Living in God's Two Kingdoms by Keith Mathison


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2010)

*Ligonier Critiques VanDrunen's Book On R2K*

Another Reformed voice chimes in critiquing the David Vandrunen and WSC R2K project.

This comes from Keith Mathison and Ligonier Ministries

Here is the review.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 11, 2010)

Perhaps this thread and mine can be merged, or mine deleted:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/mathisons-review-van-drunens-living-gods-two-kingdoms-64747/


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for this.

Van Drunnen seems confused on a number of points basic to his thesis of 2K. 

E.g. Surely Adam's probation, which involved his offspring, would only have lasted until Eve conceived at the latest? The cultural-creation mandate would have continued until Man had built "the City of God" on Earth i.e. until Man, by God's help, had maximised the potentialities of the present creation. Then God would have made all things incorruptible (?)

Just as Adam's probation would have been short compared to the time it took for Mankind to fulfil the creation mandate, so was Christ's probation _relatively_ short to the period of the ongoing cultural mandate and Great Commission. Although Adam's probation would probably have been much shorter than Christ's probation of circa 33 (?) years. 

Christ fulfilled the probation for us in the First Century, but the cultural-creation mandate continues to be carried out by believers and unbelievers, and the Last Adam and His Eve (the Church) are also carrying out the Great Commission.

There are some other interesting points from this review that I may mention later.


----------

